# Dragon blood?



## Ahvenisti (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi,

This badboy in the pictures was sold to us as dragon blood (Aulonocara). Do you agree?

Is dragon blood some specific type or can anything be "dragon blood"?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Maybe, maybe not. Dragon Blood usually end up with a lot of hot pink colour than orange.The term Dragon Blood is a vague term applied to types of hybrids. They are variable, since they are hybrids.

Yours is attractive. Makes me think of a yellow-orange Aulonocara mixed with a Protomelas.


----------



## draper1221 (Jun 19, 2020)

It doesn't look like any Dragon Blood I have ever seen. It appears to be a hybrid Red Peacock/Hap mix as mentioned in the previous post. It could be a full Aulonocara hybrid. The pure Rubescens and German Red Peacocks are darker and more red than this specimen. No matter what it is It's a pretty fish.


----------



## draper1221 (Jun 19, 2020)

This is a 1 year old Dragon Blood from my 150 Gallon male Peacock/Hap tank. You can see the difference in your fish and mine.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Dragon Blood is a hybrid itself and is variable. Some are more red...I think that is what breeders shoot for is the red. Some are more of a brilliant pink.


----------

